# Can upper mangement take you out of a deptment with out your say so



## Babyelf (Nov 23, 2020)

So i work in in cafe and my teamlead just recently quit and now market team lead does both problem is that they are trying to move me over permanently when i have have said i dont want to work in market so many times and now they hired a new girl for cafe and im afraid that they are trying to push me out.  Can they move me without my approval first


----------



## CrypticTM (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't know for sure but I've seen it happen before.  I get the gist that the needs of the business come first with target


----------



## rd123 (Nov 23, 2020)

If you are used to work at market now and then , it’s probable that they will choose you over a new hire . Also it had happened at my store too .


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes, they can put you in whatever workcenter they want, if they are assholes. If they’re decent human beings they’ll at least ask you about it first, but that’s hit and miss.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 23, 2020)

Talk to your etl.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 23, 2020)

You are employed at-will.

At your will and at their will.

As long as they don't discriminate against you as a part of a protected group, they can really do whatever they want.


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 23, 2020)

I’m surprised they want to move you. Not many people like to work in the cafe. If a TM was doing a good job there, and they liked it, I know my Leaders would want to keep that TM there. Talk to your ETL or HR about your preferences.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2020)

If it's any consolation, they do that with leadership too. We just had a TL switch and some were not happy.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 23, 2020)

They can assign you where they want, but wise leadership won’t take a round peg and try to fit it into a square hole. Unfortunately, not every store has that type of leadership, and Spot seems to have a gift for putting people where they are least suited to be, and least want to be. How they think that makes the business run better is a mystery. Good luck!


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 24, 2020)

I remember one of the GM TL got moved to as a GS TL. He hated it but he had to do it because well work is work that’s where they want him. He didnt really get adjusted because there were so much pressure (especially with target red cards). He end up quiting. He thought the management was trying to push him out to quit by putting him in a place where he didnt think he would do well.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 24, 2020)

They can pretty much do whatever they want to you. They say fuck you and your happiness. They did that very thing to me. Business needs are more fucking important than employee happiness.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 24, 2020)

happygoth said:


> If it's any consolation, they do that with leadership too. We just had a TL switch and some were not happy.


They can do this at Distribution Centers too.  Even though you are in a set department, they can flex you into another department every day if they want under the sweet sweet all encompassing guise of "BUILDING NEEDS".

Put a positive spin on it by telling your leaders what you love about being in Cafe instead of bemoaning what you would hate being in about Market.  Try that tact.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes, needs of the business.  This is a rough time for market and it's likely just until Christmas.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 24, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> They can pretty much do whatever they want to you. They say fuck you and your happiness. They did that very thing to me. Business needs are more fucking important than employee happiness.


Happiness is a gift you give to yourself by being the best you that you can be regardless of what anyone else says or does in this or any other lifetime because this lifetime is YOURS.  If you go forth and blame someone or something else because you're not happy then you are grossly underestimating the awesome power of your own existence and the difference you can make in this world and in your lifetime to fulfill your own contentment.

If you let someone else define your happiness for you then you are giving away your greatest power.  Own your own happiness.  Don't paint yourself into a corner.
Paint yourself into a masterpiece and frame that shit for posterity.

Be happy with yourself. 

"All you can take with you is that which you've given away." ~ Peter Bailey

Let your legacy be positivity.  That infectious spark of can-do attitude. The harpoon of negativity, the leviathon of pessimistic minds.

Be the doer. Not the doubter.

You dig?


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Nov 25, 2020)

It has happened a lot at my store over the years.  It really depends on leadership at your store and how good of a team member you are.  If they like you, want to keep you, they're going to want to make sure you're happy by at least keeping you where you want to work if they're smart.  I've seen some good team members eventually quit when we had leaders that didn't care.  But technically they can put you wherever they want.  Don't be afraid to go above your team leader and talk to an executive team leader and tell them how you feel about it.  The team leader might not care, but the etl might help keep you there to keep you happy so they don't lose you.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 25, 2020)

I would ask them whether this is permanent and go from there.

Do you have the same ETL over Cafe and Market?


----------

